# Gauss vs Tesla



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

In which scenarios would you prefer one over the other? For example, Immortals can take either a Tesla Carbine or gauss blaster.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Tesla.

All Night Long.

Combined with a pair of Triarch Stalkers, my 30 immortals demolish infantry...


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Tesla for immortals every time. Back them up with Gauss totting warriors and they will wreck all in their path.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

I prefer Gauss, AP 4 wrecks Xenos, not to mention the CONSISTENT number of shots that you can bank on.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I take Gauss when I have a Phaeron with them, so I can move and get 24" gauss. Necrons severely lack AP13+ stopping power, but the Gauss rule can at least get some glances in while losing no functionality. Its also worth pointing out that Tesla is AP- which is bad against MEq but is honestly damning against almost anything with a save better than a 5+.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Gauss is just as useless against MEQ when it comes to armor saves, however the Tesla weapons give a chance to force a lot more saves on the same unit than Gauss does.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> I take Gauss when I have a Phaeron with them, so I can move and get 24" gauss. Necrons severely lack AP13+ stopping power, but the Gauss rule can at least get some glances in while losing no functionality. Its also worth pointing out that Tesla is AP- which is bad against MEq but is honestly damning against almost anything with a save better than a 5+.


In 5th edition, the quantity of shots is more important than the quality. I generally use Gauss, because i am old fashioned, but it is mainly because i have my Barges and Night Scythes to deal with infantry, and i generally throw in double veil crypteks to throw 10 immortals with blasters right into their face, no MEQ squad of 8 or less should live through that. Necrons are fun and tricksy, hence why i like them


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

In that case, Blasters have a rapid fire range. Carbines do not.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

which is why Blasters are great with a Phaeron for single ping distance but Carbines don't have to worry since they're full range all the time.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Carbines don't need rapid fire, they can stay safe at 18" away (out of assault range of most units out there), and can beat up dudes with a whole bunch of shots whilst remaining mobile.

I think each have their place, but I'd take Tesla because of the funny 'roll one, take three' mechanic. Anything to wash away the blandness of the Chaos codex.

Midnight


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Against elite armies I would use Tesla. This is because you won't get the benefit of the AP of the Gauss weapons, so a higher number of possible hits/wounds is preferred.

Against GEq/Eldar I would take Gauss because it gets through most of their saves.

Against Orks I would use Tesla again, their armour is so bad that it doesn't really matter if they get a save or not - so more hits/wounds is again preferred.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Carbines don't need rapid fire, they can stay safe at 18" away (out of assault range of most units out there), and can beat up dudes with a whole bunch of shots whilst remaining mobile.
> 
> I think each have their place, but I'd take Tesla because of the funny 'roll one, take three' mechanic. *Anything to wash away the blandness of the Chaos codex.*
> 
> Midnight


Fair enough.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

As I feel that most of us don't tailor our lists, I feel that you must balance Tesla and Gauss with your anti-vehicle weaponry. If you're light on anti AV, build Gauss. If you're heavy on it, build Tesla.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Ragewind said:


> I prefer Gauss, AP 4 wrecks Xenos, not to mention the CONSISTENT number of shots that you can bank on.


Well, I can consistently count on at least one assault shot per model. Any more is a bonus. 

I personally take tesla, at least for immortals. The reasoning is that against MEq gauss ap doesn't matter and I'd rather have an assault weapon with the ability to do more shots and force more saves. Against horde armies, I'd still want more shots as armor saves are less of a concern. So, tesla seems the more flexible of the two.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I kind of wish they carried both weapons. Use Tesla at over 12" inches as you'll likely get more hits than Gauss. But at 12" or less, Gauss sure is nice. But without access to both at once, I'd say Tesla because it will average more hits over the course of the entire game. And when it comes to anything AV11 or higher, there is no difference between Warrior and Immortal Gauss. Warriors carry Gauss and Immortals carry Tesla in most cases.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Lord Azune said:


> As I feel that most of us don't tailor our lists, I feel that you must balance Tesla and Gauss with your anti-vehicle weaponry. If you're light on anti AV, build Gauss. If you're heavy on it, build Tesla.


Tesla most of the time, especially if they are phyrian eternals, tesla would help more with them cus gaus blasters aren't assault. In the case of immortals I would go for tesla unless there are no standard warriors, in which case it would be 50:50.

If tailoring then IEq I would take gauss, except for say orks nobz with extra armour. Anything else I would take tesla except if their were vehicles, then I would take the plan above and change the ratio depending on the vehicles and quantity of them.


----------

